
GCC 6.1 Release Notes - fredrb
https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-6/changes.html
======
unwind
Lots of discussion from two days ago here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11579676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11579676).

------
cm3
The last time this was posted, it was mentioned that the new default C++
language mode is c++14, but it's actually gnu++14, which is more a superset of
c++14.

~~~
cies
Is there some doc describing the difference?

~~~
cornstalks
C extensions:
[https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/C-Extensions.html](https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/C-Extensions.html)

C++ extensions:
[https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/C_002b_002b-Extensions.ht...](https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/C_002b_002b-Extensions.html)

